# I have eggs!!!!!



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok while planting some beautiful plants from CRS Fan I noticed that there are some eggs on a couple of the plants. I have no idea where they came from. Here is a bad explanation of how they look. They seem to be see-through with black spots in them. There is 2 batches, each one seems to be about 1/2 inch long. I have pond and ramhorn snails in the tank but i am certain that is not what they are, as I can see the edge of the eggs. So I am thinking they are white clouds. I have noticed a few of them looking kinda chunky lately. Ok so now I have these eggs, what do I do next? I sold my breeding container (because I used to have platy that breed like white worms lol) Can I use an container perhaps an aquaflora one and somehow hang it in the tank flush out the water everyday to keep the eggs fresh?? I think it would be cool to see what happens I have never had fish from eggs before. Other inhabitants are a pair german blue rams, 2 zebra danios, 8 tiger barbs, one female angel, 4 bnp's and the 6 white clouds.
I would get pics but I can't even get good ones of the snails so that is a no go sorry guys. Thanks in advance


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Could be the white clouds, the barbs or the danios, I think (not a spawning expert, just guessing by how they spawn). If it has spots those are eyes which mean they are fertile. If you want to raise them I guess you can put them in a breeding net (or container) in the tank, or you can use my method which is to do nothing and let nature take it's course. That's how I found out I had Emperor Tetra babies when I saw a half grown juvie.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Ha ha boy do I feel like a dweeb. Upon closer inspection they are only snail eggs lol. But I took them out and put them into a container anyways. So we will see. 

Thanks Gary If it was something fun I would have wanted to see them grow but as it is nothing to fun I will have snails for someones puffer soon. he he


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahaha...yeah, too funny.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, I think snail eggs are exciting, too.  The circle of life and all that... Snails are very interesting creatures and they are not shy at all about glomming on to the front of the tank so that you can watch them wandering around. Baby snails are so cute.


----------

